
Airbnb asks for donations to their hosts - 101008
https://twitter.com/olenskae/status/1283000201993748482
======
compscistd
Raising the price and adding options are both perceived as frustrating
experiences. Requesting donations (raising the price) on top of adding two
negative choices (do I ignore donating and therefore spark feelings of being
cheap, or do I donate and lose more money than I anticipated).

AirBnB is in a tough spot right now but this is a good reminder for product
makers that people generally do not respond well to the above.

------
vb6sp6
landlords: we deserve to make lots of money because we risk our money when
buying property

also landlords: we need a bailout from our risky investments

------
pepe56
Oh yeah let’s pay those guys, that buy apartments in our cities to rent them
out to tourist, making our own rents go up.

------
umeshunni
What's the point of this post other than sparking a rage mob?

~~~
Maken
I do not see the point on linking to twitter instead of the official
announcement[1]. Still, the fact this is a thing is interesting in itself.

Their landlords are in a really dire situation right now but airbnb cannot
give them free money, so they are asking their customers to do so.

[1] [https://www.airbnb.com/help/article/2795/how-can-i-send-a-
ca...](https://www.airbnb.com/help/article/2795/how-can-i-send-a-card-or-
contribution-to-a-prior-host)?

------
White_Wolf
Sure thing AirBnB! I'll take out a personal loan right away. How much should
it be?

